
PayPal using EU rules to require user phone numbers - justinclift
https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/psd2-new
======
8ytecoder
PayPal also removed the option to opt-out of currency conversion. We are now
forced to use their currency conversion which I'm sure is stacked against the
user. Scummy. My credit card waives the conversion fee and I'd much rather use
that directly.

The primary reason I used to prefer PayPal was the fraud protection. That's
also moot now. I was scammed by an instagram ad that purported to sell a
cycling gear. Even after I reported it they never blocked the site from
accepting PayPal. The scam was so obvious but they made me jump through hoops
to file various complaints with various law enforcement agencies to refund my
money. Save yourself some pain and stop using PayPal.Edit: It's still active:
[1]

[1] [https://iridesce.shop/products/make-your-bike-
smarter/](https://iridesce.shop/products/make-your-bike-smarter/)

~~~
rlpb
> PayPal also removed the option to opt-out of currency conversion.

I managed to pay in the seller's currency recently, though I did notice a
while back that the UI had changed and it took some digging to figure out how
to do it.

Or is this perhaps a country-specific thing? I'm in the UK.

------
justinclift
When logging in to PayPal now, they require all users to give their mobile
phone number due to new EU legislation. With no "skip" option, as there has
historically been.

The light text, hard to see disclaimer at the bottom of the form _requires_
people to agree their phone numbers can be used for marketing purposes.

They're misusing the EU legislation for nefarious purposes.

~~~
jakearmitage
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cobra_effect)

------
foepys
PayPal has always used scummy tactics like using their EU banking license and
declaring themselves a payment processor at the same time to get all
advantages and avoid all disadvantages of both.

------
yumraj
Time to cancel the PayPal account. Haven't used it more than once every 1-2
years anyway.

------
justinclift
Hang on, someone's changed the title I submitted this with, removing the most
important point.

ie: PayPal is misusing the EU rules, for spamming purposes.

@dang Please change the title back.

------
notlukesky
The same contrived reason why Twitter and Facebook required mobile numbers for
setting up 2FA.

~~~
justinclift
Yeah, the PayPal version seems to be SMS-only 2FA too, so potentially reducing
security in some circumstances. :(

